# Solved: win32K.sys BSOD



## richo242000

Hi. This is my first post so please let me know if I should have provided any other relevant information. I have been getting random BSOD over the last few months on my desktop PC. I am running windows 8.1. The error message I receive is a win32K.sys error. When I look into this further using Reliability Monitor the error codes that occur are always different. I have attached the dmp file for the latest BSOD incident. Please let me know if I can include any more details or information. Thanks!


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy

2. How long please have you had that Corsair Vengeance ram in - I think you have two sticks of 4GB each

3. Its SPD serial presence detect is 1333 are you running it at that please or have you overclocked eg changed ram settings to run at 1600. If you have please return to default settings

4. AVG - if it is the free version uninstall it and use Windows defender
If it is the paid for version and presuming you can re-install then for testing purposes please uninstall and use Windows defender - for the time being

5. Also for testing purposes disconnect all external devices except keyboard, mouse and monitor

Please post back when you have done this and also include in your post please - the make and full model of the computer if branded
I know from the dump that it has
ASUSTeK Computer INC. 
Maximus IV GENE-Z 
Rev 1.xx


----------



## richo242000

Hi. Thanks for the repy. Whilst I was following these instructions I experienced 8 BSOD crashes and now have started up in safe mode with networking. I have attached the dmp files for all of these crashes if that is useful. 


1. Thanks! 
2. Yes I do have 2 x 4GB RAM. Ive had this ram for about 2.5-3 years 
3. As Im the only person who uses this computer as far as Im aware the ram settings have not been changed. They are at default setting. 
4. I have uninstalled AVG. 
5. I have disconnected everything except my power over Ethernet. 


I built this PC myself so here are the components. 
Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit 
Intel®Core i7-2600K CPU @ 3.4GHz 
2x 4GB corsair vengeance RAM 
Motherboard  Maximus IV GENE-Z 
Graphics  AMD Radeon HD 6850 

Please let me know if I can provide any other information and thanks!


----------



## Macboatmaster

One of those crashes was caused by your graphics driver
X64_0x3B_atikmdag+725178

I suggest you download this
Display Driver ver. 14.10.1006
http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows%208.1%20-%2064#amd-catalyst-packages
SAVE it do NOT install it at this stage

I then suggest you go Control Panel Programs and features - uninstall any reference to AMD or ATI graphics
REBOOT
Windows will then use a generic driver for the graphics

Then install from the saved download

See how you go with that please and without AVG - other of the crashes do possibly tend to suggest other problems, but lets see how we are when you have that new graphics driver installed please


----------



## richo242000

Have installed the new graphics driver as suggested. Used my computer for a few hours and didn't experience a crash. Will let you know how things go over the next few days. Thanks!


----------



## zigzag3143

Richo

These were related to hardware (probably memory) I would run memtest to test the memory and driver verifier to check for an underlying driver issue

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.3.9600.17029 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Ken\Desktop\071414-41968-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

************* Symbol Path validation summary **************
Response Time (ms) Location
OK C:\Users\Ken\Desktop

************* Symbol Path validation summary **************
Response Time (ms) Location
Deferred SRV*H:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Symbol search path is: SRV*H:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: C:\Users\Ken\Desktop
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 9600.17085.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.140330-1035
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff802`5d674000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff802`5d93e2d0
Debug session time: Mon Jul 14 04:20:29.708 2014 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 4:23:15.380
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
............
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff960001b5527, ffffd0004dc452e0, 0}

Probably caused by : hardware ( win32k!BltLnkRect+9d3 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

5: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff960001b5527, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: ffffd0004dc452e0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

*These crashes were related to memory corruption (probably caused by a driver).

Please run these tests to verify your memory and find which driver is causing the problem. *
*
*
_If you are *overclocking* (pushing the components beyond their design) you should revert to default at least until the crashing is solved. If you don't know what it is you probably are not overclocking._

_Since it is more likely to be a driver please run verifier first._

*1-Driver verifier (for complete directions see our wiki here)*

*If verifier does not find the issue we can move on to this.*
*2-Memtest. (**You can read more about running memtest* *here)*


*If you cannot boot after enabling verifier reboot into safe mode*
*In Vista & win & (F8)*
*In win 8 **http://www.howtogeek.com/107511/how-to-boot-into-safe-mode-on-windows-8-the-easy-way/*

*Co-Authored by JMH3143*
.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Good news -maybe



> Have installed the new graphics driver as suggested. Used my computer for a few hours and didn't experience a crash. Will let you know how things go over the next few days. Thanks!


will wait to hear from you - IMHO you can leave further troubleshooting until and IF you do experience a crash
As I have said -


> other of the crashes do possibly tend to suggest other problems, but lets see how we are when you have that new graphics driver installed please


these crash analysis are not an exact science and the fact that memory corruption occurred may simply mean that the driver was responsible - it does not by any means definitely or even on the balance of probabilities indicate faulty ram.


----------



## richo242000

Unfortunately I have had a few crashes in the last few days. I have attached the dmp files associated with these crashed. Not sure if it is relevant but my display has been going black for a few seconds before returning, randomly a few times every hour or so during use.


will wait to hear from you - IMHO you can leave further troubleshooting until and IF you do experience a crash
As I have said -


Cheers.


----------



## Macboatmaster

> I have attached the dmp files associated with these crashed


where please?


----------



## richo242000

Macboatmaster said:


> where please?


 Oops! Sorry about that. They are now attached.


----------



## Macboatmaster

The latest you have sent two on the 17 and ne on the 18 July are all memory corruption - most likely caused by a driver
On one of the crashes it is most certainly this
X64_0xD5_atikmdag+c7dbb

that atikmdag is the video driver

Did you follow the procedure for installing


> I then suggest you go Control Panel Programs and features - uninstall any reference to AMD or ATI graphics
> REBOOT
> Windows will then use a generic driver for the graphics


You must uninstall the old first and reboot, it is not sufficient just to install the new.

ADDITONALLY go control panel, devices and printers - right click your computer icon and click device installation settings
Ensure it is NOT set to allow Microsoft to install drivers for your hardware with Windows updates

TRY again please with the driver and that setting, in case Windows updates have changed it again

If YOU then experience another crash we will look further at OTHER possible causes.
Not knowing how long it is since you built the computer - is all clean of dust inside and as my colleague said -
run memtest
there are 8 to 10 tests in each pass and you need to run two complete passes.
It is best tested on ONE stick at a time


----------



## zigzag3143

richo242000 said:


> Oops! Sorry about that. They are now attached.


 *These crashes were related to memory corruption (probably caused by a driver).

Please run these tests to verify your memory and find which driver is causing the problem. *
*
*
_If you are *overclocking* (pushing the components beyond their design) you should revert to default at least until the crashing is solved. If you don't know what it is you probably are not overclocking._

_Since it is more likely to be a driver please run verifier first._

*1-Driver verifier (for complete directions see our wiki here)*

*If verifier does not find the issue we can move on to this.*
*2-Memtest. (**You can read more about running memtest* *here)*


*If you cannot boot after enabling verifier reboot into safe mode*
*In Vista & win & (F8)*
*In win 8 **http://www.howtogeek.com/107511/how-to-boot-into-safe-mode-on-windows-8-the-easy-way/*

*Co-Authored by JMH3143*
.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Indeed as I said



> The latest you have sent two on the 17 and ne on the 18 July are all memory corruption - most likely caused by a driver
> On one of the crashes it is most certainly this
> X64_0xD5_atikmdag+c7dbb


----------



## richo242000

Yes I did follow the recommended procedure. I have re-installed the graphics driver again as instructed in addition to disabling windows driver update. I clean my comp out on a regular basis so there isn't much dust build up. I am currently running memory test individually on both of sticks as per the instructions...I will let you know the results of this in the next 24 hours or so. Thanks for your help!



> Did you follow the procedure for installing
> You must uninstall the old first and reboot, it is not sufficient just to install the new.
> 
> ADDITONALLY go control panel, devices and printers - right click your computer icon and click device installation settings
> Ensure it is NOT set to allow Microsoft to install drivers for your hardware with Windows updates
> 
> TRY again please with the driver and that setting, in case Windows updates have changed it again
> 
> If YOU then experience another crash we will look further at OTHER possible causes.
> Not knowing how long it is since you built the computer - is all clean of dust inside and as my colleague said -
> run memtest
> there are 8 to 10 tests in each pass and you need to run two complete passes.
> It is best tested on ONE stick at a time


----------



## Macboatmaster

Cheers Will wait to hear from you
AND thanks for your note of thanks


----------



## richo242000

I have tested my RAM with memtest. I ran memtest on only individual sticks, and then swapped them around (different ports) to make sure the it is the sticks and not ports that are corrupted. One of the sticks is corrupted as I get loads of error msgs whilst the other one is fine. Is this a simple fix of buying some more RAM? Do you need to see the errors that came up?

As I have not used my PC much over the last few days since I updated that graphics driver as instructed is it possible that most of my BSODs are linked to the corrupted memory....and replacing the RAM may solve my problems?

Thanks!



Macboatmaster said:


> Cheers Will wait to hear from you
> AND thanks for your note of thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster

No need to see the memtest you have tested correctly and by swapping the sticks in the DIMM slot you have ensured it is not the slot


Buy a new stick matched to the good one
You need an exact match for both guaranteed compatibility and best use of the system


----------



## richo242000

I have just replaced both of my RAM sticks as no store near me had single sticks for sale. I only have the new sticks installed atm. I did this and my computer crashed only after a few mins. I have attached the associated dmp file.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Have you got a Broadcom/Netgear usb wireless adapter fitted and IS driver verifier running


If you have update the driver for it


Is the new ram the SAME as the old ram


----------



## richo242000

Sorry about my late reply. I disabled driver verifier and over the last week have used my computer extensively and plugged back in various peripherals. I have not had one BSOD or associated crash.


Many thanks for your help! Very professional and easy to understand.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Pleased to have helped.
Thanks for posting the result


----------

